# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC Circuit Breaker Micrologic 5.0A 33072BA

## Akis77

*SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC Circuit Breaker Micrologic 5.0A 33072BA*
*Χωρις την αρχική του συσκευασία.* 
*Αγοράστηκε για εγκατάσταση και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ.*
*ειναι 100% καινούργιο!*
*Δεκτός οποιοσδήποτε έλεγχος.*
*Τιμή 850Ευρό για λίγες μέρες...* 

https://www.schneider-electric.co.uk...93403-products

https://www.schneider-electric.us/en...ic-trip-units/

ενδεικτικά...  https://www.widespreadsales.com/Prod...Electric/33072

----------

